# Dewalt 788 question



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

I have been reading some articles about the Dewalt being very aggressive while cutting, and it seems to be caused by a fore and aft blade movement while cutting.

My question is how are the upper and lower arms suppose to line up?
I put a Wixey angle finder on mine and with the saw off, I mounted the Wixey behind the blade. There is a 1.7 degree angle, with the top arm more forward then the bottom.
It would seem to me that they should be perfectly aligned so that the blade is going straight up and down.

Anybody else that has the 788 have this problem?

I bought it used so I am not sure if its a type 1 or a type 2.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Chech out Rick's scrollsaw.com, click on Dewalt tune-up (under the reviews), read the section on how to fix front to back movement.
http://www.scrollsaws.com/
If you want to know whether your scrollsaw is type one or type two, just look at the label on the motor.
Good luck.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

+1 on what Ken posted.


----------

